# Need 200w heater, Visi-therm STEALTH ?



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Okay, setting up a 25 tank and looking for a 200w heater. 
I know, that's a bit much heater...but this tank is sits in a room that stays quite cool. The 100w in our 15 gallon can barely keep up.

My fiancee bought a 200w Tetra Whisper submersible heater from walmart last night while getting cat food. She said "The price was right!"
I was playing with it this morning, and the overall quality seems pretty decent but I haven't heard the best reviews on tetra heaters. 
I'd really like to return it....

I've been looking and the Marineland Visi-Therm "Stealth" from one of the big chain pet stores. It's actually 2 bucks less than what she paid for the whisper, and seems to be getting better reviews...

Both are fully sealed and submersible.
The stealth, of course, is *shatterproof* which is a nice feature. The only thing I don't like is the lack of an on/off light--which the whisper has.

Anyone have any comments or recommendations?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I do like the stealth. I think (verify by reading the box) that they are one of the few that will turn themselves off when out of the water (large water changes with no unplugging). Titanium heaters are the gold standard at gold prices though. My pH pen read temp., so all my heaters get spot checked, and the little whisper ones (50 W) seem to be fail most, but its most likely my fault for running them dry.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Yes on the Visi-Therm Stealth. I can vouche on the fact that they are awesome heaters.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Awwww, I feel much better...
And maybe for once, with your help, I was right about something! 
(in her eyes)


----------



## import_nation (Nov 1, 2006)

i use visi therm stealths on all my tanks now.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well I figured it's worth an update. I've had the 200 watt visitherm stealth heater in the tank for a full week.

I must say I'm pretty impressed with the quality for the price paid. I went online to petsmart's website and printed out the model I wanted, showing the online price. They honored the website price in-store, so I paid $19.99.

Pretty good for a 200 watt heater, IMO!!!

I stuffed it in the corner of the tank where it isn't very visible. It's keeping the tank at a precise 77.9 degrees (F) no matter what the ambient temp is dropping too.

This is more than I can say for the Penn Plaxx 100w (Ugh, don't get me started...it was a left over heater from years ago) or the Neptune 100w that were heating the 15g and 10g respectively.

So if you're looking for a new, "unbreakable" heater...this might just be the one for you! 
I'll give it a 9 out of 10...it'd get a full 10 but there are very few things out there of complete perfection!


----------

